# Fart Theatre



## Mankini (Jul 13, 2015)

How's this?
Concept: Interpretive Dance combined with Pujolesque fart opera?


----------



## Tude (Jul 14, 2015)

ha - not seeing it - perhaps that is a good thing? hehe - and what's up with the weird ass hair doo-ed avatars - hehe -


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 14, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Pujolesque



what does this mean? even a google search doesn't turn up anything.


----------



## Mankini (Jul 14, 2015)

Pujol was a Performance artist on the Cabaret scene in Paris back in the day...You can find vids about him on youtube.


----------



## Primitive (Jul 18, 2015)

Or possibly... a fartcopter?


----------

